# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τα παραδείσια του forum!

## CaptainChoco

Τα παραδεισάκια του forum μας! 


*
**Μπορεί να μην έχουν πολλά μέλη μας παραδείσια πτηνά, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν είμαι η μόνη!  Ας ενώσουμε λοιπόν τις δυνάμεις μας  βάζοντας φωτογραφίες με τα παραδείσια που έχει ο καθένας μας! 

Οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι απαραίτητες αν δεν το επιθυμείτε, απλά μπορείτε να μας αναφέρετε τι είδος παραδείσιου έχετε στην παρέα σας! Οι φωτογραφίες απλώς θα κάνουν το θέμα ακόμα πιο όμορφο και ενδιαφέρον μιας και τα παραδείσια πτηνά έχουν υπέροχα χρώματα! Ας στηρίξουμε αυτά τα θαυμάσια είδη πτηνών όσοι τα φροντίζουμε! 

**


*

----------


## CaptainChoco

*Ξεκινάω εγώ με το μικρό μου σμήνος από zebra finches!  3 αρσενικά και 3 θηλυκά πουλάκια τα οποία σχηματίζουν 3 υπέροχα ζευγάρια! 

*



*Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι και να υποστηρίξουμε αυτή την προσπάθεια!*

----------


## rafa

Να σου ζησουν κωνσταντινα ειναι πανεμορφα και εχουν ομορφη κλουβα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## blackmailer

εδώ είμαστε κι εμείς.....
Ο άντρας της φαμίλιας: Nehito (Ο ιταλός)




η καλύτερη μάνα: Χιονούλα (η ελληνίδα), εν ώρα υπηρεσίας



οικογενειακές στιγμές: 



και μερικά απο τα αρσενικά μας, απόγονοι και μη του αρχικού ζευγαριού:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανέμορφα όλα να τα χαίρεστε

----------


## wild15

Να τα χαιρεστε παιδια ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Πανέμορφα πουλάκια-φρουτάκια όπως τα λέω!!! ::

----------


## krisp

Ο Αδάμ:

Η Εύα, δεν κάνει πολλές εμφανίσεις τελευταία, κλωσσάει τα:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο Αδάμ είναι πανέμορφος!! Να τον χαίρεσαι Χρήστο! Με το καλό να βγουν και τα μικρούλια!

----------


## Ariadni

Ουαου! Ειναι φοβερος ο Αδαμ! Με το καλο να γεννηθουν και τα μικρουλια!

----------


## George birds



----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιώργο είναι σκέτη γλύκα!!! Να το χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ ειναι πανεμορφη αυτη η γκρι μπαλιτσα! Να σου ζησει!

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφη χνουδομπαλιτσα!!!

----------


## krisp

Θυμάστε τον Αδάμ, την Εύα και τα αβγουλάκια τους;

----------


## Vrasidas

Ομορφια σκετη. Να καθεσαι να θαυμάζεις.

----------


## blackmailer

> Θυμάστε τον Αδάμ, την Εύα και τα αβγουλάκια τους;


Βέβαια και θυμόμαστε...για να δούμε και τα αποτελέσματα!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Θυμάστε τον Αδάμ, την Εύα και τα αβγουλάκια τους;


Βέβαια και θυμόμαστε...αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα???  2 υπέροχες κοριτσάρες???να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## Orix

*Οι "Los dos"* 
_(Los tres ήτανε αλλά ο τρίτος απέδρασε)...

_Με το κοκκινο κεφαλάκι είναι το μουγγό.
Αντιθέτως ο μαύρος μεγάαααλος τραγουδιστής!

----------


## Cristina

Χρονη, πανέμορφα είναι! Από χρώματα είναι τα άτιμα τα gouldian... Και χωρίς φωνή το ίδιο! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστω  :Bug Dance:

----------


## Orix

Ελάτε, βάλτε φωτος απο τα παραδεισάκια σας!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο Μορτάκος μου!!!  :Happy:  Είχαμε φωτογράφιση σήμερα... και βάλαμε και στο διαγωνισμό φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Orix

Πωπωωω τι κουκλος!

----------


## Soulaki

Ααααα, ειναι πολυ όμορφος.... :Party0011:

----------


## Cas644

μερικά απο τα παραδείσια πτηνα μ[IMG]   [/IMG]

----------


## vagg

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ολα τους είναι πανέμορφα...αυριο θα προσπαθήσω να παρθέσω κ εγω τα δικά μου...καθως κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα εχω και γεννητουρια τα πρώτα του 17!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βαγγέλη περιμένουμε να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα ώστε να βλέπουμε την ανάπτυξή τους καθόλη τη διάρκεια στην ενότητα: Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## vagg

Ναι παιδια θα ενημερωνω οσο μου επιτρεπει και η δουλεια...τελικα αυριο ομως θα εχουμε λογικα το σπασιμο των αυγων γιατι ειχα κανει λαθος τη μετρηση των ημερων και η οωσκοπηση αυτο εδειξε....επομενως ελπιζω αυριο να ανεβασω φωτο κ εγω!

----------


## vagg



----------


## christos80

Ο πρωταρης εβαλε και τα δικα του εδω 
Σας παρουσιαζω τον Στρατη και την Ραλιω!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και πολύ καλά έκανες, πολύ χαίρομαι!! Ζουζούνια όμορφα!  :Happy0064:

----------


## christos80

Ξεκινησαμε με 2 ζεμπρακια τον Αυγουστο και φτασαμε τα 16  ::

----------


## Flifliki

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!  Όλα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά να πάθεις!! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τα κορνάκια!!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα και πολύ περιποιημένα!!!  :: 

Να τα χαίρεσαι. Κόρνες όλε!!!

----------


## christos80

Νεο μελος στην φαμιλια!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Πανεμορφα τα μικρουλια σου!!!!!!!

----------

